# One man’s junk...



## Weldorthemagnificent (Dec 4, 2017)

Is another man’s kickass new ride. Well, actually there’s not much that’s kickass about this old boat other than the price was right. The intended purpose for this old sea king is to ride upside down on top of my trailered 16’ Naden on the annual boys fishing trip. It will allow all of my sons to come which makes me happy. 
First it will get a little attention to make sure it’s safe and some prettying up as well. But first I have a snowmobile to reassemble!

No tag or hin on this gem. If anyone knows capacities on these, please chime in. Measured 11.5 ft by 52”. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doc Arroyo (Dec 22, 2017)

Good looking pond boat. IMHO it needs oarlocks. Teaching a kid to pull a boat around a pond or small lake is a great. Funny how many bass my father and I caught trolling, and now I rarely troll for bass. Thanks for the little trip down memory lane.


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (Dec 22, 2017)

It does have oarlocks. There was a set of oars in it when I first looked at it, but when I went to pick it up they were gone. Wasn’t
Part of the deal I guess. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (Feb 25, 2018)

Snow is melting so it’s time to get to work on the junk. The goal is to replace the seat boards, remove whatever goop has been applied inside the hull, check for leaks and seal up, replace transom wood and make transom corner caps, paint the outside. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (Feb 25, 2018)

I’m great at ripping stuff apart so now the easy part is over. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (Feb 25, 2018)

Pretty much no strength in this transom. I plan on beefing things up a bit here. Plan on running anywhere from a 2hp to a 6hp so it shouldn’t take much to fix it up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (Feb 25, 2018)

The factory corner caps were broken off. I will make some out of 1/8 aluminum 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prowelder (Feb 25, 2018)

I'm interested to see this build. I'm assuming you are a welder? Hince the name...

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (Feb 25, 2018)

I am a welder. It’s a nickname not a narcissistic self glorification. Lol. You probably won’t see any welding on this project. I don’t weld at home except for a little stick welding. Partly too cheap to buy a tig welder and partly afraid I’d wind up working all the time. I have seen some of your threads Prowelder, good work!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (Feb 27, 2018)

Someone in the past thought it would be a good idea to lay what looks like screen on the bottom and pour on some kind of tar goop. I would have been ok with leaving it but it was starting to peel up. So out comes the stripper and off with the goop. I will then have to deal with whatever reason it was gooped up to begin with. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (Mar 4, 2018)

Half the fun of these old boats is the history. Sea King boats were re-branded boats sold by Montgomery Ward. Made by several manufacturers most notably Starcraft. At 11’4” mine doesn’t match any record I can find. Last registration was in Iowa judging by the prefix and sticker. There is also a faint number 3 on the side near the stern. I’m guessing a rental boat. Oh the stories she could tell! From Iowa to Ontario and who knows where else.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prowelder (Mar 4, 2018)

Weldorthemagnificent said:


> Half the fun of these old boats is the history. Sea King boats were re-branded boats sold by Montgomery Ward. Made by several manufacturers most notably Starcraft. At 11’4” mine doesn’t match any record I can find. Last registration was in Iowa judging by the prefix and sticker. There is also a faint number 3 on the side near the stern. I’m guessing a rental boat. Oh the stories she could tell! From Iowa to Ontario and who knows where else.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My 1st built was a 1952 aluma-craft it looks very similar to this boat. I fix it up real nice and traded it for a 1998 20' striper sea swirl with the 130 on it. The guy I traded it to just recently sold it for $3500. I wouldn't be surprised if your boat is similar in age

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (Mar 4, 2018)

Zip cut all the rusty bolts holding the flotation boxes under the seats. The foam looks good so I’ll keep it. I stripped some more goop from the inside this morning and was hoping to give it a liberal coating and pressure wash. However it’s not going to go above freezing for a couple days so that plan is out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (Mar 24, 2018)

Went to Home Depot today and bought a transom board. If you get one with a split and a bunch of staples, they will discount it. Lol. Had to buy 8’ board for 40” of wood but at 50% off it cost $6.22. 
Brushed on some exterior stain from a tool shed project. Shed is 6 yrs old and still looks good so I figured it will be good enough. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (Mar 24, 2018)

Bent up some corner caps to rivet on. I’ve been wanting to leak test since I stripped up all the flex seal but it has been below freezing for a couple weeks. So today I poured a few buckets of water in. It didn’t seem to leak at first but then started dripping out the keel both bow and stern where it has been worn through. I’ll either weld it up or smear some goop on it. This is going to be a blood and guts fishing boat not a show queen. Lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NightKrawler (Mar 25, 2018)

Hey, i got this old 1973 tinner from my neighbor, fixed it up a bit and sold it right away to get my next project......smallish but a sweet little boat!


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (Mar 25, 2018)

NightKrawler said:


> Hey, i got this old 1973 tinner from my neighbor, fixed it up a bit and sold it right away to get my next project......smallish but a sweet little boat!


Wow yours turned out great! I’m betting it looked better than mine to start with. What did you use for the seats? They came out looking good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NightKrawler (Mar 27, 2018)

I used Epiphanes Varnish, a marine grade I had left from past project on my old Chriscraft. The boat actually sat in my neighbors yard upside down for at least 15 years or so....finally i ask if he wanted to sell it, and he said, I could just have it! Heck of a deal. I did re-do the transom board inside and out as well, it had some old oars so I bought a set of shorty's and threw on the 6hp Yamaha.......the guy that bought it wanted it for a private small lake and so i kept the trailer and the Yamaha and sold it to him for $350.00.......he went home happy!


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (Apr 7, 2018)

I went with the red neck fix on the bottom runner. Cleaned it with a wire wheel and used JB weld. I drilled out 4 rivets and replaced which pulled the gap shut. I then smeared JB on both sides of the rivets.







My daughter helped me paint the inside with Tremclad/Rustoleum aluminum which I think looks a lot better. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinny Fleet (Apr 9, 2018)

Only as small diversion, but the title of this thread is so true. This boat is exactly the same one (vintage, model, etc.) as my first boat in the 70's. I was 16 years old and bought it from someone in my bass fishing club. I thought it was the most beautiful boat in the world. Started out with a 1957 Evinrude 18, then later upgraded to a 25hp Johnson. If it had been rated (it was too early for that) it probably only would have been rated for about a 9.9, mebbe less. Anyway it would go like a bat out of H**L - scary fast only I was to young and dumb to be scared. At one point I had my name painted in large script on the side of it like the bass fishing pros of the day, but ran out of money to have it painted on the other side of the boat. Caught a lot out of it from North Carolina to Northern New England, and even sunk it once under the Chesapeake Bay bridge jigging for rockfish when it took a big wave over the stern.

Anyway, the old saying one mans trash is another mans treasure still holds.....


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (Apr 9, 2018)

No illusions here, I’m just putting lipstick on a pig. Lol. Don’t know if this thing would float with a 25 and me in it. Glad it brought back some memories! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (Apr 9, 2018)

Got a little done on the transom tonight. Board, angle, caps. Should make it a little more rigid. I’m going to put more than 2 bolts but I think I’ll put a small plate on the back first 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (Apr 10, 2018)

Flipped the hull tonight and started playing around with this nyalox brush. Next thing I knew, half the boat was done. The paint underneath the sticker shows what color it was, coincidentally I happen to have a can of safety blue. 




I hadn’t intended to strip it right down, just a scuff and paint. But the brush was doing a good job and it came off fairly quickly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prowelder (Apr 10, 2018)

Weldorthemagnificent said:


> I went with the red neck fix on the bottom runner. Cleaned it with a wire wheel and used JB weld. I drilled out 4 rivets and replaced which pulled the gap shut. I then smeared JB on both sides of the rivets.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are a welder that used jb weld? Smh you should have took that to the grave 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## dwjones16 (Apr 10, 2018)

Weldorthemagnificent said:


> Flipped the hull tonight and started playing around with this nyalox brush. Next thing I knew, half the boat was done. The paint underneath the sticker shows what color it was, coincidentally I happen to have a can of safety blue.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how do you think the brush would do on old carpet adhesive?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (Apr 10, 2018)

Prowelder said:


> Weldorthemagnificent said:
> 
> 
> > I went with the red neck fix on the bottom runner. Cleaned it with a wire wheel and used JB weld. I drilled out 4 rivets and replaced which pulled the gap shut. I then smeared JB on both sides of the rivets.
> ...


I know. I hang my head in shame. Lol. I don’t have a tig machine at home and where I work I’m not able to drag boats in. Besides this is supposed to be a throw in the back of the truck drag over rocks blood and guts fishing boat. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (Apr 11, 2018)

dwjones16 said:


> Weldorthemagnificent said:
> 
> 
> > Flipped the hull tonight and started playing around with this nyalox brush. Next thing I knew, half the boat was done. The paint underneath the sticker shows what color it was, coincidentally I happen to have a can of safety blue.
> ...


Not as well I wouldn’t think. It really didn’t work that great on my last project for paint removal. This paint seemed to come off easier. I would try stripper first. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (Apr 11, 2018)

Part of the process with these projects that I enjoy is buying and selling stuff. I picked up these tanks for $10 a piece which was good enough but the guy selling them was worth the $20 just to talk to. Took me 2 hours to complete the trip 15 minutes away! 




Got home and hustled into the garage and finished the hull cleaning. This is the ugly side with a patch on it. Who knows what happened here but it got clobbered pretty hard at some point. The patch, while ugly, seems sound and I intend to leave it alone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LDUBS (Apr 12, 2018)

Weldorthemagnificent said:


> Part of the process with these projects that I enjoy is buying and selling stuff. I picked up these tanks for $10 a piece which was good enough but the guy selling them was worth the $20 just to talk to. Took me 2 hours to complete the trip 15 minutes away!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hey, the patch gives it a certain character. 

Have you considered painting bait fish on the bottom? I saw where some of the salt water guys put bait fish decals on the bottom of their hulls. Seems like a completely dumb idea to me. That is probably why I would do it if I ever painted the bottom of my boat.


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (Apr 12, 2018)

LDUBS said:


> Weldorthemagnificent said:
> 
> 
> > Part of the process with these projects that I enjoy is buying and selling stuff. I picked up these tanks for $10 a piece which was good enough but the guy selling them was worth the $20 just to talk to. Took me 2 hours to complete the trip 15 minutes away!
> ...


Maybe I’ll try that. It might improve my luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (Apr 17, 2018)

Smeared some paint on tonight. Oil based enamel with hardener. Applied with a foam roller because one color overspray in my garage is enough for a lifetime of kicking my own butt! Put the propane heater under the boat and the paint was dry to the touch by the time I got all the way around. So I went around again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (Apr 21, 2018)

Whittled some wood into seat boards. Test fit before spar varnish. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (May 1, 2018)

Put a coat of stain on the boards. Sealing to follow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (May 1, 2018)

Picked up this ugly motor tonight. It’s a non runner. Good compression and spark is blue. Drips gas out the carb so I’ll start there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (May 11, 2018)

Wasn’t the carb, although it needed cleaning. Factory coils are pooched. Will order new ones when I sell some firewood. 




Put a coat of silver on the floatation boxes last night. Hope to get seats mounted soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (May 12, 2018)

Seats in. Getting close to completion. I want to put a couple handles on the transom and a couple more bolts through the transom board. Will put another coat of spar urethane on the seats to cover the screws. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akboats (May 17, 2018)

For a junk boat it sure is looking good.


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (May 17, 2018)

Thanks. I hope it floats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## L4yerCak3 (May 25, 2018)

Will you post some pics of your paint job on the outside? I have a 12' Ward as well I'm looking to start rebuilding this summer and am scratching my head for some ideas. Looking good!


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (May 26, 2018)

I pronounce this boat done! Lol. Well almost. Still working on the motor and I want to pick up a couple handles for the transom but it’s time to get it out of the garage to make room for other projects. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bridge4 (May 27, 2018)

Been following along with the build in the background. Just wanted to say nice job!


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (May 27, 2018)

Thanks. Going to plop it in the water today and see how bad it leaks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (May 27, 2018)

Maiden voyage was a success. Boat didn’t leak and handles great. Should be perfect for it’s intended purpose. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NightKrawler (May 29, 2018)

Brother she turned out nice!


----------



## Shaugh (May 29, 2018)

Nice job. It's easy to forget just how beautiful and practical a simple boat can be.... A snapshot from a time before the 1000 lb carpeted monster...


----------



## Tinny Fleet (Jun 1, 2018)

Wow. Beautiful job. I imagine that little 4hp does just fine with it, and so portable for remote waters!


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (Jun 1, 2018)

Thanks. I’m happy with it. The 4 hp won’t win any races but it weighs 33lbs and the weedless design works pretty good. We took it through some lily pads and some water shallow enough to drag the skeg with no ill effects. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nerdtastic (Jun 1, 2018)

Well, that is really sweet little "blood and guts" fishing boat. So how did the seats do in the end are they fairly stable or do they flex at all? I wish I had taken your advice and gone with the nylox for paint stripping I am on to my third wire wheel, the second pack of sandpaper, second 3m disk and I am still just shy of halfway done. I hope mine turns out as nice as yours did in the end.


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (Jun 1, 2018)

The seats are solid and don’t seem to flex. The ones I took out were 3/4. I milled the new ones to 7/8. Pine. The floatation boxes and angles lend some rigidity as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pchitti (Jul 31, 2018)

Great job! You might have stayed my resbuild drastically! That wood just looks great.


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (Jul 31, 2018)

One man’s junk’s purpose is to be a second boat on fishing trips. 




Here it is fully loaded plowing its way up the French River in Ontario. 




The seats are solid and the boat handled wakes from bigger boats better than I thought it would. It doesn’t leak a drop. Only problem I had was the recoil spring broke (I think one of my boys flooded it and pulled the stew out of it) so we had to wrap a rope around the flywheel. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dwjones16 (Aug 16, 2018)

Weldorthemagnificent said:


> One man’s junk’s purpose is to be a second boat on fishing trips.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow!!! What a postcard setting...I’ll bet that was a great trip!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (Aug 16, 2018)

It was a good trip. Kind of out of the way but we only saw 6 other boats all day Saturday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ILRiverRat (Jan 31, 2019)

Just wanted to say how impressed I am with this. Love seeing those old girls get a makeover. Love the simplicity. Looks great. Hope it gives you years of memories and lotsa fish over the gunnels!


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (Jan 31, 2019)

Thanks. Its like a time machine. Putt putting along with that old motor takes you back to simpler times. 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## ppine (Feb 5, 2019)

Compared to no boat, any boat is a good boat.


----------



## ppine (Feb 7, 2019)

It is pretty easy now to clean up old outboards too. 
I bought a used Honda and found some Honda paint and new decals. Now it looks like a new motor again. 
It is good to have a trailer. Then everything is ready to go. 
I use a trailer even for canoes.


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (Feb 8, 2019)

Wont be needing a trailer. It will ride on top of my 16' Naden. The Junk's purpose is to be a second boat on fishing trips with my 3 boys. 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kismet (Dec 9, 2022)

Weldorthemagnificent said:


> Wont be needing a trailer. It will ride on top of my 16' Naden. The Junk's purpose is to be a second boat on fishing trips with my 3 boys.
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


 Old thread, but I think you should change the referral name of the boat. Not Junk, but "Survivor."

Really a pleasant thread to go through. Hope all has been safe for you and the boys.


----------



## LDUBS (Dec 9, 2022)

Kismet said:


> Old thread, but I think you should change the referral name of the boat. Not Junk, but "Survivor."
> 
> Really a pleasant thread to go through. Hope all has been safe for you and the boys.



Yep, especially those French River photos.


----------



## TexasJim (Dec 9, 2022)

Your title reminded me of a lyric from the Grateful Dead: "One Man Gathers What Another Man Spills."

Nice job on "The Junk." 

I couldn't find much on the history of my build(V-Boat to Flats Skiff Conversion, posted in October), but my Super Chief 14 was built by Blue Star Boats in 1958, in Miami, OK. They must have been aircraft builders, as it's riveted together with thousands of hand-bucked rivets. I cut through a couple of seams, and the dum-dum sealant in the seams was still pliable, after 62 years! Yours is perfect for its intended use. Enjoy and be proud. I get asked about my boat all the time at boat ramps. 

TexasJim in Rockport, on the Texas Riviera!


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (Dec 14, 2022)

I hope it's a survivor. As much as I liked how this boat looked, it didn't suit my needs and I moved it down the road. A great one person or two smaller person boat but not for two 225lb plus men and gear. I traded it to my friend for the boat next to it in the beached picture. A larger and much more stable 12ft Harber Craft. Hope to pretty it up as soon as I get caught up with other projects.


----------



## FuzzyGrub (Dec 14, 2022)

Nice restoration. Thx for bringing up an old thread I hadn't seen. 

We have the 10' version of this boat. While its had a 10hp on it in years past (max rating), and was allot of fun, today it is mainly just a row boat and holds the tarp above another boat, during the winter months. Basicly, just like how you trailered yours, 2x4's across.


----------

